# inspired by horse poem.



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

hi my name is mickand i have a pony called trick.

on the bridle paths we have so much laughs be cause under the saddle his quick.

whilst driveing out the cart bounced about and throws about poor mick.

mick says woah to trick why do you have to be so quick as he canters his tail goes flick.

as he races along the groung and you can hear his little hoofs pound small shoes that make a print will woah to him will it be a hint.

i drive my trick day and night and he never has a fright some times when its dark you can hear carols dogs bark.

now were back at the barn the drives over so id say darn i love my pony pony trick his my best frend i must admit.

to me he is a son i never had im glad i found him im glad for that my trick i will all ways love you and this poem is dedicated to you.

tricky.


----------

